# IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO CA 2013 CAR SHOW APRIL 7TH



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

FIRST STOP OF THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE 2013 CRUSIN TOUR.....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Blvd kings cc - fresno chpt will be there in full force!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS car club will be in the house


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

If Anyone need Pre-Registration you can Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

ARE WE ALLOWED TO B.B.Q FOR OR OWN CAR CLUB ??? OR WILL THERE BE MORE THAN 1 TACO TRUCK ??? COUSE LAST YEAR WAITING 45 MINUTES TO 1 HOUR FOR OUR TACOS WASNT THE BUISNESS BRO...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

J RAIDER said:


> ARE WE ALLOWED TO B.B.Q FOR OR OWN CAR CLUB ??? OR WILL THERE BE MORE THAN 1 TACO TRUCK ??? COUSE LAST YEAR WAITING 45 MINUTES TO 1 HOUR FOR OUR TACOS WASNT THE BUISNESS BRO...


Yea you can B.B.Q Just as long as it is propane..


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Yea you can B.B.Q Just as long as it is propane..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Last week Hollister was off the hook for being a benifit show for the high school and last years fresno show brought about 400 cars. Get ready this years fresno show will be one you don't want to miss.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Will be there this time Mark car completed or not we'll be driving it, sorry did not make Hollister :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Sangre Latina C.C will be in the house!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I know we are ready.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Impalas Magazine...and American Bombs Magazine


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for Impalas Magazine...and American Bombs Magazine


The CholoDj will be in the House!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


 2 weeks left for the Fresno super custom car show.... Last day for pre register is April 3rd....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> The CholoDj will be in the House!



Yes, yes I will be.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can't wait. Almost here.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

LAST DAY FOR PRE-REG IS APRIL 3RD.... MOVE-IN DAY OF SHOW IS 6AM to 11AM......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, I'm ready...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

The official Hotel for the Impalas Fresno Car Show Cruising Tour 2013..... The rooms are $69.00 double beds...... Lots of parking for trucks and trailers

LAQUINTA
INN & SUITES
2926 TULARE ST
FRESNO, CA 93721
(559)442-1110


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.... EVENING BUMB....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Over 1 week away!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is the show to be at in Fresno this year. Last year close to 400 cars this year maybe over 500.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Can't wait for this one......look forward to seeing everyone again...make sure to not miss the start of the Impalas Magazine 2013 Tour..... Just heard from Manuel and he is bringing out Strictly Business, the 3 time Lowrider of the Year and putting it on display for all to see.....less than 2 weeks away.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ROW CALL FOR IMPALAS FRESNO CAR SHOW!

*IMPALAS C.C
*BLVD KINGS C.C
*FRESNO CLASSICS C.C
*SANGRE LATINA C.C
*THE CHOLO DJ....
*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C
*BROWN SOCIETY C.C
*LEGACY C.C
*NEW STYLE C.C
*TOPDOGS C.C
*USO C.C
*SUAVECITO C.C
*GOODTIMES C.C
*TRAFFIC C.C
*MAJESTICS C.C
*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
*OLDIES C.C


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, its gonna happen...


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SUNDAY APRIL 7TH COME THRU TO THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO CAR SHOW HOP, AND CONCERT, PERFORMING LIVE :
"EL CHICANO" 
"MC MAGIC" 
"JUNEBUG SLIM "
"DA CONNECTION" 
"HANK FROM THE MIDNIGHTERS" 
"HEAVY WEATHER" 
AND "DANNY DE LA PAZ " AKA CHUCO FROM BOULEVARD NIGHTS/ "PUPPET FROM "AMERICAN ME" WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS....... 

PRE REGISTRATION FOR CARS IS $30, AND $25 FOR BIKES. OR $40 DAY OF THE SHOW. GENERAL ADMISSION IS $10 PRESALE OR $15 THE DAY OF THE SHOW YOU CAN BY PRESALE TICKETS AT COOL DESIGNS 4535 E. BELMONT AVE FRESNO CA, OR CALL 559-252-5665 COME THRU AND SUPPORT DONT MISS THIS FRESNO SUPER SHOW..FOR MORE INFO CALL 408-314-4686


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Laura and her 72 Monte "All Hustle" will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


 One week left for pre reg April 3rd is the last day!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL FOR IMPALAS FRESNO CAR SHOW!
> 
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> ...


One More Week Left.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> The official Hotel for the Impalas Fresno Car Show Cruising Tour 2013..... If you mention Impalas Magazine Car Show you will Receive a discount... Lots of parking for trucks and trailers
> 
> LAQUINTA
> INN & SUITES
> ...


TTT ALMOST SOLD OUT FOR NEXT WEEKEND....FEW ROOMS LEFT......


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTPT.... AND OLD ILLUSIONS C.C. IS GONNA BE COMING THRU!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL FOR IMPALAS FRESNO CAR SHOW!
> 
> *IMPALAS C.C
> *BLVD KINGS C.C
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only 6 days left to be ready!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Add us in just dippin ..c.c


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> Only 6 days left to be ready!



I'm ready now my brother...:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Impalas Magazine Fresno Promo Video done by MC Magic.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait.... Latin World Car Club Bakersfield will be there to show support and chill with all the lowriding homies and family's. . TO THE TOP.....!!!!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ImpalasMagazine said:
> 
> 
> > ROW CALL FOR IMPALAS FRESNO CAR SHOW!
> ...


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

^^^^ Special appearance in Fresno?? :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Sangre Latina C.C will be in the house!


U KNOW THAT!!!


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

Look out for IMPALAS invasion. !


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Will be on display!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

SixOne said:


> Look out for IMPALAS invasion. !



Invasion?

Whatcha talking about willis?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

central valley impalas will be there !


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How much is it for non pre reg? Is there sweepstakes for bikes?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> How much is it for non pre reg? Is there sweepstakes for bikes?


$30.00 dollars day of show for cars.....Sweepstakes is $300.00 for bike $300.00 for Best in Show Car! & $300.00 for Best in Show Truck...


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

c you guys in San Diego:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

CPT BOY said:


> c you guys in San Diego:thumbsup:



Damn bro, was hoping that, that clean ass 65 u have was coming. Guess I'll have to wait for another day to see it. Maybe at traffic show or the LRM show.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> Damn bro, was hoping that, that clean ass 65 u have was coming. Guess I'll have to wait for another day to see it. Maybe at traffic show or the LRM show.



sorry dogg, ill be at the dub show


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

JUS RIDIN C.C. IS VONNA BE OUT THERE ALSO


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

If i dont have to work The 209Legend will be there..IMPERIALS CC


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

Do u guys got best paint best patterns best paint categories


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

antdogbrownsociety said:


> Do u guys got best paint best patterns best paint categories


Yes


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

The big m will be here this sunday. Going to be a good show


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Some rain came through last nite through this morning. But nice and sunny now. Should be good to go for sun.


----------



## eastbayrider510 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> The official Hotel for the Impalas Fresno Car Show Cruising Tour 2013..... The rooms are $69.00 double beds...... Lots of parking for trucks and trailers
> 
> LAQUINTA
> INN & SUITES
> ...


TTT.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

2 more days.....see everyone in Fresno......


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

View My Video <----- CLICK


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only 1 1/2 dyas left to get your rides or bikes ready.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Only 1 1/2 dyas left to get your rides or bikes ready.


FRESNO CLASSICS car club ready...lets do dis


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

View My Video <----- CLICK


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

J RAIDER said:


> FRESNO CLASSICS car club ready...lets do dis


Hell yeah let's have some fun with the low lows


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

SWAGON63 said:


> Hell yeah let's have some fun with the low lows


YES SIR :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ONE MORE DAY........MOVE-IN GATE WILL OPEN AT 6AM To 11AM $30.00 DOLLARS FOR CARS.....$20.00 DOLLARS FOR BIKES,PEDAL CARS OR MOTORCYCLE........CARS WILL RECEIVE TWO WRIST BANDS PER-ENTRY......BIKES WILL RECEIVE ONE WRIST BAND.......


----------



## eastbayrider510 (Feb 4, 2012)

anything crackin in fresno tonight? thinkin bout postin up at la quinta


----------



## monte81_559 (Mar 26, 2011)

How much is it to go in show


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

eastbayrider510 said:


> anything crackin in fresno tonight? thinkin bout postin up at la quinta


Clovis has "big hat days" about 15 mins from where you're at. A lot of food, vendors, rides, live bands. Its today and tomorrow. Its like going to the fair, w/o paying for admission.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

i cant wait tommorrow is the big day


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

will be in the house...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-tattoo-convention-car-show-june-1st-2nd.html
COVERAGE BY IMPALAS MAGAZINE :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WE ROLLING 10 RIDES FROM STOCKTON IN THE MORNING :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

monte81_559 said:


> How much is it to go in show


$15 Dollars Kids 10 and under free.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Show day !


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS car club gettin ready to roll out :h5:...


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hope everyone drives safe and having a goodtime at the Impalas Magazine Car Show....Sorry i couldnt make it to this one...."JLLP"


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

So far good show. A lot of nice rides. Good to see some peeps haven't seen for awhile and meet some new faces.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Pizza pit kick it spot tonight ..Princeton and Blackstone


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

great show had a great time!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good show..really, a good show.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great show... had a good time...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Had great time yesterday. Great show Impalas mag.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS CEN CAL AND DELANO PUT IT DOWN YESTERDAY IN FRESNO. 6 ENTRYS AND 6 TROPHIES. GOOD TURN OUT.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


It was nice seeing this car again. Been awhile. Still looks good. Nice addition to mickey's 65 collection. Lol.


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> It was nice seeing this car again. Been awhile. Still looks good. Nice addition to mickey's 65 collection. Lol.


TTT for Micky.... And the C.U!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GREAT SHOW LOVED IT OUT THERE VERY OLDSCHOOL STYLE SHOW MY ESTILO, MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE GENTE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THIS SHOW MUCH LOVE TO MARK OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


> MAJESTICS CEN CAL AND DELANO PUT IT DOWN YESTERDAY IN FRESNO. 6 ENTRYS AND 6 TROPHIES. GOOD TURN OUT.










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

normie_pheeny said:


>






GREAT PHOTOs....thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------

